# Bible Study and Fellowship



## janiebaby (Dec 24, 2007)

* deleted *


----------



## klb120475 (Dec 24, 2007)

Cool thread!


----------



## Aggie (Dec 24, 2007)

I want to do this as I was getting a little weak with my spritiual walk and this is very timely. I hope many more join in. There are so much challenges we face everyday as christians and often times we feel all alone when we're going through them. A thread like this can help us fortify our walk with the Lord. Thanks for starting it. I think we can have a little more than five persons though. What do you think?

Anyone else care to join?


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Dec 24, 2007)

This sounds wonderful.  It would be nice to do it in real-time, maybe in chat.  Are you going to start it in the new year?  That would be awesome.  I would love to do this....


----------



## PaperClip (Dec 24, 2007)

Hi, JanieBaby.... thanks for the PM....

It can always be a blessing to be edified by the Word of God. I like Nice & Wavy's idea about the chat.... Maybe meeting at an appointed time....


----------



## janiebaby (Dec 24, 2007)

I was looking into how to do a private chat before I started the thread but I have no idea how to. I remember there was a fuss about it last week and I had tried to find out how to do it then. If anyone knows how to start a private chat please let me know how. I think it would definitely be better that way.


----------



## janiebaby (Dec 24, 2007)

Aggie said:


> I want to do this as I was getting a little weak with my spritiual walk and this is very timely. I hope many more join in. There are so much challenges we face everyday as christians and often times we feel all alone when we're going through them. A thread like this can help us fortify our walk with the Lord. Thanks for starting it. I think we can have a little more than five persons though. What do you think?
> 
> Anyone else care to join?


 
I'm open to having more than five people join. I know that there have been other threads started that allowed everyone to join and it seemed like they fell off after a while. I also think that with a small group it would be more personal and easier to check up on people than it would be in a more open group. Hopefully alot of people will join and be able to form other small groups and we could all come together and discuss what we've been studying.


----------



## PaperClip (Dec 24, 2007)

janiebaby said:


> I was looking into how to do a private chat before I started the thread but I have no idea how to. I remember there was a fuss about it last week and I had tried to find out how to do it then. If anyone knows how to start a private chat please let me know how. I think it would definitely be better that way.


 
I just figured out how to start a private chat so I can show you if you like. Basically, there's a box under the list of names. This box has an icon of an orange open door. Click on that. A dialog box will open asking you to name the chat room and put in an optional password....


----------



## janiebaby (Dec 24, 2007)

RelaxerRehab said:


> I just figured out how to start a private chat so I can show you if you like. Basically, there's a box under the list of names. This box has an icon of an orange open door. Click on that. A dialog box will open asking you to name the chat room and put in an optional password....


 

Thanks RR I just tested it out.


----------



## Jenaee (Dec 24, 2007)

I'd be interested. I have been struggling with my walk lately and this would be great for me. Count me in!!


----------



## janiebaby (Dec 24, 2007)

Hey Everyone,

Let me know how this sounds....

We can post what we're reading in this thread and when our next chat meeting time will be so that other members will be able to see what we're up to in case they miss our chat. 

Every week (pick a day and time that is best for you) we can come together in chat and discuss what we've read and how it relates to us and what we're going through.

Of course we can get together throughout the week and chat about other issues as well.

So what should we start off with?


----------



## GodsPromises (Dec 24, 2007)

I love this idea and would definitely be interested


----------



## Gisselle (Dec 24, 2007)

This is a great idea and I want to participate as well.


----------



## MsSharee06 (Dec 24, 2007)

*This sounds like a great idea, count me in!!*


----------



## Aggie (Dec 24, 2007)

Okay Janiebaby, I just tested the chat room access too and what we'll need is for a lead person to go ahead and name the room we'll be using and the password. I think it should be you JB and I think you could edit your very first post in this thread and add the names of the paticipants, add the chat room name and then *pm* the password to each of us. We can probably keep the groups small as suggested, maybe no more than 7 persons each.

What do you guys think?


----------



## Gisselle (Dec 24, 2007)

Aggie said:


> Okay Janiebaby, I just tested the chat room access too and what we'll need is for a lead person to go ahead and name the room we'll be using and the password. I think it should be you JB and I think you could edit your very first post in this thread and add the names of the paticipants, add the chat room name and then *pm* the password to each of us. We can probably keep the groups small as suggested, maybe no more than 7 persons each.
> 
> What do you guys think?


Sounds good!


----------



## janiebaby (Dec 24, 2007)

I tried to PM everyone the chat room and password. If I left anyone off and you see me or someone from the group online you can PM them for the room name and password. 

I figured any one of us can start the chat room up at anytime and just post a reply here to let people know that there's a chat going on. I'm over my family's house right now on my laptop and I forgot my power supply so it can cut off at any moment.


----------



## klb120475 (Dec 24, 2007)

I don't know what's up with my computer. I usually don't have a problem loggin into chat....I've been tryin to log in for 15 min.


----------



## janiebaby (Dec 24, 2007)

klb120475 said:


> I don't know what's up with my computer. I usually don't have a problem loggin into chat....I've been tryin to log in for 15 min.


 
I wonder if there's a problem with the way the room is set up. One other member is having a problem too.


----------



## klb120475 (Dec 24, 2007)

janiebaby said:


> I wonder if there's a problem with the way the room is set up. One other member is having a problem too.


 

Naw...I think it's something wrong with my computer. I'm still trying to get in there though.

**I rebuke thee satan**


----------



## Aggie (Dec 24, 2007)

Hi everyone, you guys will find this thread very interesting. I was reading it earlier and I couldn't help but post my 2 cents. I know I'm gonna get beat down for this.

Hold on, here it is-

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=118882

Tell me what you guys think when we chat okay.

Giselle I love your post in there as well.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Dec 25, 2007)

Aggie said:


> Hi everyone, you guys will find this thread very interesting. I was reading it earlier and I couldn't help but post my 2 cents. I know I'm gonna get beat down for this.
> 
> Hold on, here it is-
> 
> ...



Yes, I remember that thread. 

When are we going to chat next?  I don't see it here in the thread.

Thanks.


----------



## MZMATTHEWS (Dec 25, 2007)

Hello Everyone


----------



## Aggie (Dec 25, 2007)

MZMATTHEWS said:


> Hello Everyone


 
Hi Mzmatthews, and welcome. Would you like to join? If so, let us know and Janiebaby will add your name and we'll pm you the name of the chat room and password, okay?

God bless you.


----------



## mingming3 (Dec 25, 2007)

Sign me up!!!


----------



## janiebaby (Dec 25, 2007)

I just wanted to give everyone a little background on what led me to ask about a fellowship thread. For some time now I have been struggling with my faith. I have had a pretty open upbringing and I was baptized as a child but I was free to make my own decisions. 

I had been discouraged with church and church going people and I had often heard that you don't go to church for the people but for God but something just didn't sit right with me. 

I joined a church that was in the midst of becoming a mega church over two years ago. Something still didn't sit right with me and I considered myself a member but just stopped going to church altogether. Every now and again I would ask after other churches and visit other churches but I came to the conclusion that church wasn't for me. I even considered changing religions. You see I like most people was searching for something. 

Fast forward to now, for some reason I've always attracted saved friends and I was (am?) always the lukewarm friend. One of my saved friends came to visit me and she tried to push me to go to church but I refused listing all the things that I didn't like about going to my church. She said "ok, what about the one across the street?" now what is funny to me is that she knew that one was across the street. She is not from my state and never attended my church but she just replied "there's always one across the street" which made me laugh. 

Now the church across the street had been recommended to me before I even found my church but I never went because of the way it "looked from the outside" and I could never see an entrance or parking lot(?) (I wasn't looking to hard either because they were both staring me in the face).

So I went on my own two weeks later and to make a long story short, I finally felt at home. The pastor didn't tell me things I wanted to hear although he confirmed why I was feeling uneasy in my previous experiences. It was indeed because something just wasn't right. 

Now, as a beginner I feel a deep hunger to know the Lord. It has always been there which is why I kept seeking him even though he is in me. I feel like just going to church on Sundays and bible study in the middle of the week isn't enough and I want to be there and around other brothers and sisters every single day. I want to pray, read the bible, fellowship with other Christians, and get a greater understanding of what is written. When this pastor speaks, I never get tired of listening and, better yet, I remember what he says once his sermon is over. This is something that I could never say before. 

I thought of this thread because of my need to reach out to other Christians for their support and wisdom and because I know that there may be others like me with the same need.


----------



## janiebaby (Dec 25, 2007)

Aggie said:


> Hi everyone, you guys will find this thread very interesting. I was reading it earlier and I couldn't help but post my 2 cents. I know I'm gonna get beat down for this.
> 
> Hold on, here it is-
> 
> ...


 
Hey Aggie, I really didn't read through the thread and I think I remember it from awhile ago (did i post in here?). I understand alot of people's viewpoints on here because I've had alot of different viewpoints on the issue before and will probably continue to. I did see your last post today and I do agree with that post.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Dec 25, 2007)

janiebaby said:


> I just wanted to give everyone a little background on what led me to ask about a fellowship thread. For some time now I have been struggling with my faith. I have had a pretty open upbringing and I was baptized as a child but I was free to make my own decisions.
> 
> I had been discouraged with church and church going people and I had often heard that you don't go to church for the people but for God but something just didn't sit right with me.
> 
> ...



This thread is on time because it shows that desire in your heart to learn more of God and His Word.  It also shows me the leadership position that the Lord is placing you in.  However, its good to start from the beginning and to walk this journey with humbleness and sincerity, which you are showing me in this post.

What a great place to begin a ministry...right here on this forum!  The Lord is calling ALL OF US to this place of digging deeper into His Word and to gain His understanding and wisdom so that we may grow in the knowledge of Him and be prepared unto every good work.

I look forward to being apart of this great ministry that you have takened on.  I won't say it will be an easy one, because there will always be mountains to climb, but know this:  *The Lord is with you always, to will and to do His good pleasure.  And with that, you can never fail...WE can never fail!
*
You have some strong intercessors on this forum who will stand beside you and work together with you.  There are also a few ministers on this board, I am one of them.

If you feel the need to talk to me, please do not hesitate to pm me, ok?

I look forward to the Bible Study's and am grateful that the Lord has chosen such a willing vessel to begin this work!

You are blessed and highly favored of the Lord!


----------



## janiebaby (Dec 25, 2007)

Nice & Wavy said:


> This thread is on time because it shows that desire in your heart to learn more of God and His Word. It also shows me the leadership position that the Lord is placing you in. However, its good to start from the beginning and to walk this journey with humbleness and sincerity, which you are showing me in this post.
> 
> What a great place to begin a ministry...right here on this forum! The Lord is calling ALL OF US to this place of digging deeper into His Word and to gain His understanding and wisdom so that we may grow in the knowledge of Him and be prepared unto every good work.
> 
> ...


 
Thanks so much Nice&Wavy!!! The funny part is that I have wanted to post in here that there are no leaders (me being lukewarm again) of this group but I do know that someone has to take on the responsibility of keeping everything up to date and making sure that we keep God in our sights without getting off track. 

I would love for everyone to feel free to express themselves and I would also like for everyone to feel free enough in this thread or in our chats to correct me and others in the group when they see something that is not lining up with God's Will.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Dec 25, 2007)

janiebaby said:


> Thanks so much Nice&Wavy!!! The funny part is that I have wanted to post in here that there are no leaders (me being lukewarm again) of this group but I do know that someone has to take on the responsibility of keeping everything up to date and making sure that we keep God in our sights without getting off track.
> 
> I would love for everyone to feel free to express themselves and I would also like for everyone to feel free enough in this thread or in our chats to correct me and others in the group when they see something that is not lining up with God's Will.



When God places something on your heart (yours in this case), you are the one that He is calling to lead it.  Now, the rest of us will be there to help, assist, and also lead some studies I'm sure of it.

I will help and participate as much as I'm able.  I will also begin praying so that all hinderances and forces of darkness will be removed, even before we begin.  This is very important.

Don't think for one minute that there won't be some that will come in and try to discourage you, you stand your ground (Ephesians 6:10) and know your position, ok?

I'm excited about this and look forward to sharing with all of you!

Blessings.


----------



## janiebaby (Dec 25, 2007)

^^^I really needed to hear this, thank you.


----------



## janiebaby (Dec 25, 2007)

Hey Everyone,

I just wanted to let everyone know that I modified my first post to include proposed meeting times and themes. In the future, all meeting and theme updates can be found in the first post so that no one has to scroll through and find info.


----------



## Gisselle (Dec 25, 2007)

janiebaby said:


> I just wanted to give everyone a little background on what led me to ask about a fellowship thread. For some time now I have been struggling with my faith. I have had a pretty open upbringing and I was baptized as a child but I was free to make my own decisions.
> 
> I had been discouraged with church and church going people and I had often heard that you don't go to church for the people but for God but something just didn't sit right with me.
> 
> ...


Thanks for sharing!  I look foward to be part of ministry/fellowship.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Dec 25, 2007)

janiebaby said:


> ^^^I really needed to hear this, thank you.



You are welcome, sis!


----------



## janiebaby (Dec 26, 2007)

*Something to think about....let me know what you think......*



*Do we really know what it means to be saved? *
*by Rob Pue* 

Are you a good person? Do you deserve to go to heaven? It is surprising how much confusion there is today over the concept of how a person is "saved." We live in an age when the precious ancient Scriptures are more readily available than ever - in more forms than ever before. We have access to online Bibles and online Scripture searches. We can get the Bible in audio book form. We have Study Bibles, Life Application Bibles, Teen Bibles, Women's Bibles, Men's Bibles, Couples Bibles, Kids Bibles. And it is true that the Bible remains the all time best seller. But there is a difference, I guess, between buying a Bible and actually studying it.
Because there seems to be more confusion now than ever before, about just what it takes for a person to get to heaven. 

Here are some of the common misconceptions:
Everyone becomes an angel and goes to heaven when they die. 
If you go to church regularly, you'll get to heaven. 
If you were raised in a "Christian" home, you'll go to heaven. 
If you do more good things than bad things, you'll go to heaven. 
If you are a "good person" and treat others nicely, you'll go to heaven. 
If you believe in God, you'll go to heaven. 
If you get baptized or "confirmed," you'll go to heaven. 
If you simply "ask Jesus into your heart," you'll go to heaven. 
If you respond to an altar call and recite the "sinner's prayer," you'll go to heaven. 
If you follow the Ten Commandments you'll go to heaven. 
This IS heaven. We're here already. 
If you give your money and time to the church, you'll go to heaven.
The list goes on. I've heard some doozies, maybe you have too.

First, we must understand that God, our heavenly Father, our Creator is perfect, and holy and just. He cannot tolerate any sin or evil in His presence. He cannot allow any sin to go unpunished, or worse yet, rewarded. Yes, God is love, but God is also perfectly righteous and just. Fair is fair. Sin not only deserves punishment, but in God's economy, requires punishment. 

What is sin? Sin is breaking God's Holy Law. How do we know what God's law is? He gave us His law in the holy Scriptures. These are the Ten Commandments. Why are these laws special? Because they were written by God Himself, in stone, with His own hand.

Now, there are some out there who will tell you that because we are in an "age of grace," God's commandments no longer apply - we don't need to follow them anymore, because such a requirement would be legalism. Those who preach this are preaching a false doctrine.

Let's go to the Scriptures and see. Jesus Himself said, "I did not come to abolish the law of Moses or the writings of the prophets. No, I came to fulfill them. I assure you, until heaven and earth disappear, even the smallest detail of God's law will remain until its purpose is achieved." (Matthew 5:17-18).

Last I checked, earth has not yet disappeared. Thus, God's law remains.
But then Jesus goes on to say something even more powerful: "But I warn you, unless you obey God better than the teachers of religious law and the Pharisees do, you can't enter the Kingdom of Heaven at all!"
Now, the religious leaders and the Pharisees of Jesus' day were the ultimate "holier-than-thous." They spent all their time following the most minute letter of the law. If a person needs to obey God better than that, it seems impossible for anyone to enter God's presence. But Jesus said it. It must be true.


----------



## janiebaby (Dec 26, 2007)

Most folks believe they are good people. But let's see just how good we really are. Have you ever spent more time and energy on something or someone other than God? Guilty of breaking Number One.

Have you ever used God's name as a curse word, even if you didn't mean to? Guilty of breaking Number 3.

Do you always remember to keep the Sabbath Day holy? (NOTE:?This is the only commandment that God specifically tells us to "Remember.") Guilty of breaking Number 4.

Have you ever taken something home from work that belonged to the business? Guilty of breaking Number 8.

Have you ever been jealous of someone else? Guilty of breaking Number 10.

But, you say, you're still a good person. You've never killed anyone. You always try to treat others the way you'd like to be treated. You're not a horrible sinner like other people that you're pretty sure are going to hell.
Good person? The Bible, which is our only authoritative book of truth, states in James 2:10, "Whoever keeps the whole law and yet stumbles in one point, is guilty of all." So if you've ever stumbled in one point, if you've ever broken the least of the Ten Commandments, you are guilty of breaking each and every one of them. (Even the really really bad ones!)
Jesus went even further. He said, "You have heard that the law of Moses says, Do not commit murder. If you commit murder, you are subject to judgement.' But I say, if you are angry with someone, you are subject to judgement! ...If you curse someone, you are in danger of the fires of hell."
He went on to say, "...anyone who even looks at a woman with lust in his eye has already committed adultery with her in his heart."

So we've seen, through Holy Scripture, that if we've ever ever stumbled in one point, we're guilty of breaking all of God's commandments. We've seen that unless we obey God better than the Pharisees, we can't get into heaven. We've seen that if we even look with lust upon somone, we've already committed adultery.

Paul gives us another stern warning in 1 Corinthians 6: 9 & 10... "Don't you know that those who do wrong will have no share in the Kingdom of God? Don't fool yourselves. Those who indulge in sexual sin, who are idol worshipers, adulterers, prostitutes, homosexuals, thieves, greedy people, drunkards, abusers, swindlers, none of these will have a share in the Kingdom of God!"

Sort of haunts you, doesn't it? The words, "Don't fool yourselves..."
So then, is it impossible for anyone to get to heaven? Is there no hope for us?

God requires justice. The only acceptable payment for our sin is blood. In the Old Testament times, God required an animal sacrifice to pay for the remission of sin. Not just any animal, it had to be the very best animal a person had. Often it was a sheep or a ram. It was the best one, the one the shepherd loved more than any other, perfect in every way, not just a farm animal, but more a part of the family, loved like a family pet. 
And to atone for the sins of himself or his family, the shepherd had to look his beloved pet in the eyes, and then, with his own hands, kill the animal he loved so much. I don't think that we can really comprehend how much that would have hurt, or how many tears were shed along with the animal's blood as it died in it's owner's arms.

But God required something this significant to atone for sin. Because the sin debt had to be paid, and it had to be a sacrifice that meant more than mere financial loss. It had to bring the sinner to the point of utter despair and brokenness for his sin, because it was his sin which caused the death of his beloved animal. And along with the despair and brokenness came repentance. It was only with godly sorrow and repentance for one's sin that the sin debt could be paid.

These animal sacrifices had to be done over and over again. Because with each new sin, a new sacrifice was required. 

God had a better plan. In place of the most prized animal, the most beloved household pet, God provided the ultimate sacrifice, which would pay for the sins of all mankind, once and for all time. He provided the sacrifice - not His own pet, but His own beloved Son, Jesus Christ.
Jesus came into this world as a human being to sympathize with our humanness. He was fully human, and at the same time, fully God, the Creator. While He was with us on this earth, He taught the people of that day about the Kingdom of God. He taught us how to live with one another, and He told us how to receive salvation for our sin, how to "get right with God," so that we could live with Him forever. His teachings were recorded in Scripture, and make up the books of the Bible, God's Word. And He never sinned. He was the "spotless" lamb, the very best one of us all. He was God's Son.

Here's what He said, "The truth is, no one can enter the Kingdom of God without being born of water and the Spirit. Humans can reproduce only human life, but the Holy Spirit gives new life from heaven. So don't be surprised at My statement that you must be born again." (John 3: 5-7).
Born again. There's another one of those "Christian" phrases. But what does it mean?

It's more than doing good works, or being a good person. It is more than reciting a prayer. It is more than being baptized. More than "asking Jesus into your heart." You can't earn it, you can't buy it. It's more than believing in God, or even believing Jesus was the Son of God. The Bible says, "Do you still think it's enough just to believe that there is one God? Well, even the demons believe this, and they tremble in terror!" (James 2:19).

When you admit that you are a sinner, hopelessly lost, with no way to pay for your sins and enter the Kingdom of Heaven, you are on the right track. In our humanness, we have no hope. Life on this earth is all the heaven we will ever see. Understand and know in your heart that you deserve nothing else than certain death and destruction and separation from God in hell. 

You must be sorry for your sins and renounce your sinful nature. You must "repent" of your sins...turn away from the old life you've always lived, and turn to Jesus.

You must believe that Jesus is the Son of God, and the only One whose sacrifice was sufficient for the payment of your sins. Then, you must, in faith, receive His sacrifice for yourself. In Godly sorrow and humbleness and brokenness, understanding you have nowhere else to turn, that no one else can save you, you must accept Him as your Savior, put all of your faith and your only confidence in His atoning death on the cross. His death was for you. You didn't deserve it. It was a gift of love, that you must receive for yourself in order to make it real in your life.

Then, as a follower of Christ, you must, as Jesus said, "take up your cross and follow" Him. This is a daily thing. As Christians we need to repent daily. In this world, we are always fighting the influence and temptations of the devil, but in our own free will we must choose Jesus and the things of God and despise the devil and the things of the world. 

After we do these things, we are not on our own. Because God sends the Holy Spirit into our very beings to help us day by day. Then, as we walk with Christ, with the Holy Spirit guiding us, we grow more and more in spiritual maturity.

Many people, sadly, put off coming to God because they enjoy their worldly lifestyle. While it is true we give up the things of this world when we enter the family of God, we gain so much more. "Seek first the Kingdom of God..." And great blessings will be added to our lives. He will teach us His ways, and as we daily trade our desires for His desires, His ways and His desires will become ours. This is important, because for true salvation, we must not only believe, we must also obey. The longer we walk with Him, the more we will learn and the closer our bond with the Savior will become.

Salvation is more than "asking Jesus into your heart" once. Yes, you need to do that, but if your confession and your repentance and your faith is not genuine, no prayer will save you. God sees the heart. You cannot fake this.

Please take these things seriously. It is not a laughing matter, or anything to take lightly, but rather something of grave importance. There are a lot of religious people in the world. I dare say that many of them are faking the Christian life. But some day, perhaps some day soon, we're all going to stand before a Holy God, the Creator of everything, of the whole world. He's going to ask why we deserve heaven. What will you say? No amount of good works will save you then. Jesus said, "Not all people who sound religious are really godly. They may refer to Me as Lord,' but they still won't enter the Kingdom of Heaven. The decisive issue is whether they obey My Father in heaven. On judgment day, many will tell me, Lord, Lord, we prophesied in Your name and cast out demons in Your name and performed many miracles in Your name." But I will reply, "I?never knew you. Away from Me, you evildoers!" (Matthew 7:22-23).

That single passage of Scripture should grip your heart like none other. Now is the time to "get right with God." Many have gone to their graves having done nothing about their eternal destination. Many have ignored the warnings and the many seeds that had been planted. Many have said, "Later. There will be time later. Let me enjoy myself right now."
But friend, it is later. This isn't a scare tactic or a doctrine of fear. You're truly misisng out if you're not in God's family. You're missing out in this life, and that is nothing compared to eternity.


----------



## janiebaby (Dec 26, 2007)

Look into these things, investigate for yourself. To the unsaved person, the Gospel is nonsense. But anyone who sincerely seeks the Lord will find Him. He will reveal Himself to all who search. Repent. Receive the blessings the Lord has for you in this life, and the greatest reward - life in heaven with the Creator for all eternity when your days on this earth are through. 

May the Lord bless your studies.

Rob Pue


----------



## MsSharee06 (Dec 26, 2007)

This is such a good idea,I'm open to anything as far as the days and times.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Dec 26, 2007)

Janiebaby....awesome post!


----------



## Clem98tig (Dec 26, 2007)

Can I be added to the list?  Thanks in advance!


----------



## Aggie (Dec 26, 2007)

Clem98tig said:


> Can I be added to the list? Thanks in advance!


 
Welcome Clem98tig, I'm sure JB will add sign you up.


----------



## Aggie (Dec 26, 2007)

Wow JB, This was a very nice post. If I hadn't already known the Lord, this post would have left me with much to ponder. I pray that some lost soul would stumble upon this thread, read this post, and that the Holy Spirit would give the increase by impressing upon their heart to seek Him for salvation. Thanks again.


----------



## janiebaby (Dec 27, 2007)

I have had a couple of experiences this week that helped me shed some insight into myself.

No. 1 earlier this week I had a sexual struggle not physically but mentally, emotionally, and spiritually. 

No. 2 just yesterday I had a struggle with pride.

No. 3 I was shown how these two are linked together in some way because I had originally thought that I could get over No. 1 my own way (pride) but now I see that I have to do it God's way, which is what I was (am) afraid of but should not be. 

It is way too much to write about but I am so excited about what else God will teach me about myself and I hope that I allow God to give me the strength to overcome them all.


----------



## Sasha Fierce (Dec 27, 2007)

I'd like to participate.  For me also, something is not sitting well about church.  Lately, I can't bring myself to go.  Many things seem non genuine and many topics are given as a pep talk rather than truly feeding you.


----------



## janiebaby (Dec 27, 2007)

Where's the love????? (awesome sermon)


----------



## janiebaby (Dec 27, 2007)

*This group is currently closed to new members because of its size and I feel that a bigger group would not be able to provide the personal attention to its members that a Bible Study needs. *


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Dec 27, 2007)

I totally agree.  Thanks, janiebaby!



janiebaby said:


> *This group is currently closed to new members because of its size and I feel that a bigger group would not be able to provide the personal attention to its members that a Bible Study needs. *


----------



## Aggie (Dec 27, 2007)

janiebaby said:


> I have had a couple of experiences this week that helped me shed some insight into myself.
> 
> No. 1 earlier this week I had a sexual struggle not physically but mentally, emotionally, and spiritually.
> 
> ...


 
I was struggling with number 2 for a long while throughtout this year but had no idea that I did. The Holy Spirit in His infinite mercy reveal this to me one day while I was driving and deep in thoughts of self-pity. I remember feeling sick to my stomach about this and I couldn't help but pour out my heart to Him in repentance. Now anytime I start to feel that way again I remember that experience in my car and it keeps me from going deep into self-pity.

I think sometimes, God knows that yes His word will reveal any seemingly hidden sin in our lives but that special rhema word and the sound of His still small voice heard only by our hearts will give us a level of comfort that nothing on this earth can ever give us afterall, He is our Comforter. When I hear His voice, it seems like I can do anything and overcome any obstacle satan sends my way. Remember we are overcomers.


----------



## janiebaby (Dec 28, 2007)

*Our first chat will take place on **Sunday, December 30, 2007 at 4pm - our theme for the day will be Faith (please come with Bible verses to share, or at least Bible verses that you have questions about) and you may share your thoughts about the Are you a Christian? thread (link provided by Aggie)*


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Dec 28, 2007)

janiebaby said:


> *Our first chat will take place on **Sunday, December 30, 2007 at 4pm - our theme for the day will be Faith (please come with Bible verses to share, or at least Bible verses that you have questions about) and you may share your thoughts about the Are you a Christian? thread (link provided by Aggie)*


 
Ok...thanks!


----------



## Aggie (Dec 29, 2007)

On sunday, I'll still be at work at 4pm. I get off at 6pm and probably won't be home until 7pm. I won't make this time but if you guys are still sharing, I'll be joining in. Is it going to be in the chat room?


----------



## janiebaby (Dec 29, 2007)

Aggie said:


> On sunday, I'll still be at work at 4pm. I get off at 6pm and probably won't be home until 7pm. I won't make this time but if you guys are still sharing, I'll be joining in. Is it going to be in the chat room?


 
I'll post here first and then I'll wait for everyone in the chat room.


----------



## Jenaee (Dec 30, 2007)

It looks like I'm going to be late as well. My grandmother wants me to visit with her after church. I'll do my best to get here in time.


----------



## janiebaby (Dec 30, 2007)

*Our first Bible study will take place at 4pm today in our chat room. Most of you should've received the chat room name and password. If not, please PM me and I will give you one. *

*Our theme for today will be Faith. *
*Proverbs 20:5-7*
*Isaiah 7*
*Lamentations 3:22-33*
*Hebrews 11:1*
*Daniel 3:16*


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Dec 30, 2007)

Janiebaby...thanks for sharing.  Although I came a little late, I enjoyed the Bible Study very much.  I look forward to the next on on Thursday.

Blessings.


----------



## janiebaby (Dec 30, 2007)

Nice & Wavy said:


> Janiebaby...thanks for sharing. Although I came a little late, I enjoyed the Bible Study very much. I look forward to the next on on Thursday.
> 
> Blessings.


 
I really enjoyed it. I'm so happy I got to know some members better than I probably would've otherwise and I got a greater understanding of the Word through chatting with the other members. God is awesome!!!


----------



## Jenaee (Dec 30, 2007)

I really enjoyed Bible Study! I'm looking forward to Thursday's session!


----------



## PaperClip (Dec 30, 2007)

Glad it went well. I was at my birthday dinner.... Yay on dinner...Boo for missing the chat....

What time Thursday?


----------



## janiebaby (Dec 30, 2007)

RelaxerRehab said:


> Glad it went well. I was at my birthday dinner.... Yay on dinner...Boo for missing the chat....
> 
> What time Thursday?


 
It'll be at 10p. Im happy to hear you had fun, only about one day and a couple of hours to go .


----------



## GodsPromises (Dec 30, 2007)

I had a great time with your ladies.  

Looking forward to many more


----------



## janiebaby (Jan 1, 2008)

Happy New Year's!!! 

*Our next Bible study will be on Thursday, January 3, 2007 @ 10pm.*


----------



## janiebaby (Jan 2, 2008)

Christian Television Network http://www.ctnusa.org/streamlive.asp

REPOST: http://www.faithvideoondemand.com/bethel3.wmv


----------



## janiebaby (Jan 3, 2008)

My computer has been crashing off and on for a few hours so I may not be able to participate in the bible study tonight. I will be in the chat room for as long as I can. Please carry on without me.


----------



## janiebaby (Jan 20, 2008)

Hey Everyone,

No, the devil has not shut down this thread. I have been giving my involvement in this thread some serious thought over the past couple of weeks.

I prayed about it last month and I got alot of insight into myself. I feel that I need to get more into God's Word before I lead a Bible study or fellowship and that is why I have been challenged to read the entire Bible from start to finish and, to tell you the truth, it is like seeing with new eyes. 

Now, I've read the Bible before but God has been helping me see things that I've never seen before and He has been allowing me to understand His Word alot better. I have chosen to put off the Bible study in order to learn what it is that God needs me to learn before becoming a ministry leader and in order to foster intimacy with God. 

With Love,
janiebaby


----------



## Aggie (Jan 21, 2008)

We're with you with whatever you decise to do JB. Just let us know when you are ready to continue.


----------

